# UK truck driver looking to move to America



## bj928

I have been searching the forum and can see my options are very limited to non existant, with the economy like it is, a sponsor is not going to happen, or very unlikely, but i'm looking at doing it in stages to help me move in time, first off, visit on a 90 day visa, and while in America get a driver licence, and maybe a cdl, paid for by myself, or option 2, get some work on a harvest crew if i'm luck that will get me experience as well as a cdl, and a tempory work visa and see how it goes, maybe do a couple of seasons or so, coming back to the UK between seasons, option 3 would mean getting a cdl some how, must be some options out there, and buy a semi truck and become an O/O, would becoming an O/O entitle me to an investor type of visa as i would have started my own business.

would i be able to get a cdl as a non resident, i have 20 years truck driving experience in the UK so the test shouldn't be a problem if the American system lets me.

i have access to an address in illinois where i have previously had a conversion van regestered and insured by me

if all else fails, find a bride and marry, but would like to do it myself, as being an over the road trucker is not good for marrages.

any other options advice would be good, because one way or another i am coming to america!!!!!


----------



## Fatbrit

bj928 said:


> I have been searching the forum and can see my options are very limited to non existant, with the economy like it is, a sponsor is not going to happen, or very unlikely, but i'm looking at doing it in stages to help me move in time, first off, visit on a 90 day visa, and while in America get a driver licence, and maybe a cdl, paid for by myself, or option 2, get some work on a harvest crew if i'm luck that will get me experience as well as a cdl, and a tempory work visa and see how it goes, maybe do a couple of seasons or so, coming back to the UK between seasons, option 3 would mean getting a cdl some how, must be some options out there, and buy a semi truck and become an O/O, would becoming an O/O entitle me to an investor type of visa as i would have started my own business.
> 
> would i be able to get a cdl as a non resident, i have 20 years truck driving experience in the UK so the test shouldn't be a problem if the American system lets me.
> 
> i have access to an address in illinois where i have previously had a conversion van regestered and insured by me
> 
> if all else fails, find a bride and marry, but would like to do it myself, as being an over the road trucker is not good for marrages.
> 
> any other options advice would be good, because one way or another i am coming to america!!!!!


1: You cannot work on the VWP.
2: No serious trucking business is going to employ anyone as a driver who is not legally able to work in these post-9/11 days. I doubt whether you will secure a license, though since there are 50 authorities and a few odds and ends, there may be some loopholes still left.
3. There are temporary work visas -- h2a and h2b. They are for seasonal work only and go quickly. I've never seen someone manage to work as a trucker using one, and I have no idea whether it is permitted. They are mainly meant for the agriculture and tourist trade industries. You cannot transfer to one of these from a VWP entry without leaving the country.
4. Determination is usually good. But however much you want to live in the US, the only option you've presented that is not a rank outsider in terms of success is the "m" one. Be aware though, that marrying purely for immigration benefit is a felony.


----------



## twostep

Slow down and PLEASE use punctiation.
Why do you want to immigrate to the US? What do you expect to find here?

No social security number = no drivers license = no CDL

Seasonal help is exactly that - manual labor or hospitality. No employer will let you behind the steering wheel of a truck for liability reasons. You have no CDL, you are not insured.

You are not creating jobs so buying a semi makes no sense.

There are CDL schools out there and they offer job placement but they forget to mention the visa problem.

What do you know about long-distance hauls? Driving team East Coast - West Coast and back in four days. Your 20 years in the UK are local hauls in small trucks. As an independent how do you plan to keep your loads coming? Your insurance will start from scratch.

I have seen professionals go through midlife crisis during my days in banking. Buy a rig, buy a trailor, live life on the highway - until the bank calls the note or the rig jackknives or a load goes bad. 

Simple question - how much money can you spend on a rig? How much of it can you afford to loose?

Have you looked at Canada as an alternative.


----------



## bj928

so, what your saying is i got an uphill battle, from the info i got, the harvest season from may to november takes on non US, gets them licence and is maybe the only way to go.

had a quick look at canada, but have to say i am not keen, I have spent a few months in america over the years, did a 6000 mile vacation road trip last year to see if it was like i was expecting, and now i have decided one way or another i am going to move, have looked into loads of options.

I would like also to buy property and rent it out, is that an option to getting my foot in the door


----------



## twostep

bj928 said:


> so, what your saying is i got an uphill battle, from the info i got, the harvest season from may to november takes on non US, gets them licence and is maybe the only way to go.
> 
> had a quick look at canada, but have to say i am not keen, I have spent a few months in america over the years, did a 6000 mile vacation road trip last year to see if it was like i was expecting, and now i have decided one way or another i am going to move, have looked into loads of options.
> 
> I would like also to buy property and rent it out, is that an option to getting my foot in the door


No - seasonal worker gets you a few months and nothing else.
Unless you create US jobs and invest a reasonable amount - rental property will not do.


----------



## bj928

twostep said:


> No - seasonal worker gets you a few months and nothing else.
> Unless you create US jobs and invest a reasonable amount - rental property will not do.


How do the harvesting companys get non US residents a cdl, or is it, they tell you they will but in reality they don't


----------



## Fatbrit

bj928 said:


> so, what your saying is i got an uphill battle, from the info i got, the harvest season from may to november takes on non US, gets them licence and is maybe the only way to go.
> 
> I would like also to buy property and rent it out, is that an option to getting my foot in the door


Your plan of coming over, getting a CDL and securing suitable status to live and work here through that is not practically possible. I'm pretty sure it will fail at the securing a CDL status. Even if it doesn't, it will fail at the last stage -- guaranteed!

Neither is the plan of buying property and renting it out able to secure you suitable status unless it's an EB5 plan with commercial property and you putting $0.5M down on the table.


----------



## twostep

bj928 said:


> How do the harvesting companys get non US residents a cdl, or is it, they tell you they will but in reality they don't


LIE for the sake of cheap labor. You are looking at minimum wage plus give or take a couple of dollars.


----------



## bj928

so is my only option to marry an American woman. there must be another way!!!


----------



## Fatbrit

bj928 said:


> so is my only option to marry an American woman. there must be another way!!!


Lots of other ways.

Get a PhD in a nanotechnology.
Reveal where bin Laden is hiding.

There are two to get you started.


----------



## Wayfarer

There is another way. 
Get Canadian Citizenship when the work kicks off again (whenever the recession ends).
With Canadian Citizenship AFAIK you are able to move pretty freely about in the States.
Rumour has it some desperado Brits buzz off to Canada. Slip across the border into the states and work the tourist trails in the Rocky Mountains. But you need to be pretty good at Adventure Training for this deal. You are also pretty much an outlaw (in the eyes of the Feds).

Good luck! You aren't the only one piss*d off at the draconian state of the USA immigration policy.

Bring plenty of money mate...


----------



## bj928

well, for those that said it couldn't be done, i'm now in the states, looking at taking my CDL in the next week or 2, Social security number applyed for, should be through in a 10 days, got work till december and sure to be beyond, and i didn't have to marry either, another english guy on the company is going for his green card soon, so it is possable you just have to look hard enough and not give up.


----------



## Weebie

bj928 said:


> so is my only option to marry an American woman. there must be another way!!!


Yeha marriage to American is your only option. Plenty of American girls out there who want a UK visa hehehehehe.

Seriously though what about Canada?? Canada needs you!


----------



## Fatbrit

bj928 said:


> well, for those that said it couldn't be done, i'm now in the states, looking at taking my CDL in the next week or 2, Social security number applyed for, should be through in a 10 days, got work till december and sure to be beyond, and i didn't have to marry either, another english guy on the company is going for his green card soon, so it is possable you just have to look hard enough and not give up.



So go on -- explain your status to us.


----------



## bj928

i've managed to find a harvesting company that also do over the road, another english guy on the company is going for his green card with the help of the company, early days yet but i have work here till christmas at least, yes i am only on H2A at the moment, but most the over the road work is harvest associated so still covered by H2A, several south africans here as well as irish, will keep updates coming as time goes on to maybe help others


----------



## Fatbrit

bj928 said:


> i've managed to find a harvesting company that also do over the road, another english guy on the company is going for his green card with the help of the company, early days yet but i have work here till christmas at least, yes i am only on H2A at the moment, but most the over the road work is harvest associated so still covered by H2A, several south africans here as well as irish, will keep updates coming as time goes on to maybe help others


It's going to be a perilous path. The employer needs to obtain labor certification at every 12-month renewal, and there's a compulsory 6-month break after 3 years. The only category for filing for permenant residency is EB3, which currently has a backlog of over 7 years. When the employer files for this, any re-entry into the country is dangerous since you will have demonstrated immigrant intent yet you will be entering on a decidedly non-immigrant visa. Yet you won't be able to maintain status here under the H1a and so will need to leave unless you secure alternative means (e.g. marriage to a USC).

Good luck and keep us posted -- but anyone who makes it to the end on purely an H1a ticket to green card would deserve a medal.


----------



## Wayfarer

bj928 said:


> well, for those that said it couldn't be done, i'm now in the states, looking at taking my CDL in the next week or 2, Social security number applyed for, should be through in a 10 days, got work till december and sure to be beyond, and i didn't have to marry either, another english guy on the company is going for his green card soon, so it is possable you just have to look hard enough and not give up.


Can I ask whereabouts in the states you are?
It sounds like the mid-west or 'corn/cotton belt' areas.
It's heartening to know that the elusive green card is up for grabs there.


----------



## Wayfarer

Fatbrit said:


> It's going to be a perilous path. The employer needs to obtain labor certification at every 12-month renewal, and there's a compulsory 6-month break after 3 years. The only category for filing for permenant residency is EB3, which currently has a backlog of over 7 years. When the employer files for this, any re-entry into the country is dangerous since you will have demonstrated immigrant intent yet you will be entering on a decidedly non-immigrant visa. Yet you won't be able to maintain status here under the H1a and so will need to leave unless you secure alternative means (e.g. marriage to a USC).
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted -- but anyone who makes it to the end on purely an H1a ticket to green card would deserve a medal.


Something my friend does who is Scottish (who has a green card but not permenant residency) is to leave on his UK passport but come back on his green card 
He's been doing it for ten years and apart from some confusion from the HLS people he's never been refused entry yet


----------



## Fatbrit

Wayfarer said:


> Something my friend does who is Scottish (who has a green card but not permenant residency) is to leave on his UK passport but come back on his green card
> He's been doing it for ten years and apart from some confusion from the HLS people he's never been refused entry yet


I'm confused. Do you mean he has a green card but he doesn't live in the US?


----------



## twostep

Wayfarer said:


> Something my friend does who is Scottish (who has a green card but not permenant residency) is to leave on his UK passport but come back on his green card
> He's been doing it for ten years and apart from some confusion from the HLS people he's never been refused entry yet


The magic word being "yet".


----------



## bj928

doing 3000 miles a week now, looks like i could be staying over the road and just pulled onto harvest when needed, states visited so far are ND, SD, MN, MT, MO, IA, OK, KS, TX, work all year round not just the summer, and for upto 3 years, then have to get an all new visa, that means going back to uk for 3 months to apply and sort.

well here is my truck 









and here is me hanging out of it.


----------



## Fatbrit

bj928 said:


> then have to get an all new visa, that means going back to uk for 3 months to apply and sort.


Great pics!

Are you going to have the permanent resident petition in when you reapply for your H2bs 3 years down the road? That would worry me!


----------



## bj928

Fatbrit said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Are you going to have the permanent resident petition in when you reapply for your H2bs 3 years down the road? That would worry me!


so far people have just been renewing, some guys been out here years


----------



## Wayfarer

Did you have to get the H2BS done out of the country or was it a case of show up, meet the employers, then leave the country while the paperwork was done?

Cheers.


----------



## bj928

i'm on H2A visa, i'm told as long as i only haul farm related products, ie crop and live stock food i am legal under h2a because it is a temp farming visa, i am over the road but on call to harvest when needed and moving farm stuff around the country, i can haul 10% other cargo, lets hope i'm not being feed a bunch of lies, 4 of us left on the road at the moment, everyone else gone on harvest, but lets face it, open road or stuck in one area, i'll take the open road thanks


----------



## Jurgenries

bj928 said:


> so is my only option to marry an American woman. there must be another way!!!


Hi I`m J. I`m from the UK too but I have a gf in the USA. I could marry her earlier, but don`t wan`t to get married just for the sake of immigration. I guess anyway, that this is outdated,bc to many people abused it in the past,same as in the UK. I guess it is a realistic option to work or try to find work for a Canadian Company, who is running to the USA. I`m in the same situation you are,but I think this might be an idea. How are you getting on since your last post?


----------



## LAM

bj928 said:


> doing 3000 miles a week now, looks like i could be staying over the road and just pulled onto harvest when needed, states visited so far are ND, SD, MN, MT, MO, IA, OK, KS, TX, work all year round not just the summer, and for upto 3 years, then have to get an all new visa, that means going back to uk for 3 months to apply and sort.


Hello,
I know this thread is from a while ago but I was wondering if you are still out in America driving trucks? I'm currently looking into getting the UK license and hope to find work in America and move one day. I've done a couple of road trips too and love it, so to get trucking work out there would be amazing. If you are able to get in touch, I'd love to pick your brain a bit more about the visa and social security process and companies that employ non-citizens. 
Hope you are still out on the road!
Lucy


----------



## veronicax

bj928 said:


> I have been searching the forum and can see my options are very limited to non existant, with the economy like it is, a sponsor is not going to happen, or very unlikely, but i'm looking at doing it in stages to help me move in time, first off, visit on a 90 day visa, and while in America get a driver licence, and maybe a cdl, paid for by myself, or option 2, get some work on a harvest crew if i'm luck that will get me experience as well as a cdl, and a tempory work visa and see how it goes, maybe do a couple of seasons or so, coming back to the UK between seasons, option 3 would mean getting a cdl some how, must be some options out there, and buy a semi truck and become an O/O, would becoming an O/O entitle me to an investor type of visa as i would have started my own business.
> 
> would i be able to get a cdl as a non resident, i have 20 years truck driving experience in the UK so the test shouldn't be a problem if the American system lets me.
> 
> i have access to an address in illinois where i have previously had a conversion van regestered and insured by me
> 
> if all else fails, find a bride and marry, but would like to do it myself, as being an over the road trucker is not good for marrages.
> 
> any other options advice would be good, because one way or another i am coming to america!!!!!


Driving a truck may not be the best for marriage but I still see lots of jobs for truck drivers, good luck !!


----------



## stuart8404

hi bj 928 are you still in the states and if so how are you finding it trucking over there instead of here, what problems have you encountered? i would love to do the same as you but cant find much info online . stuart


----------



## bj928

in the uk for about another week waiting for new visa, then head back out there to do my 3rd year, been great, wish i'd found this job 10 years ago, i've been doing about 13000 miles (21000 km) a month, better everything than the uk for truck drivers, and no crappy 56mph limit, my truck sits at 70mph all day long on the empty roads.


----------



## dan1985

BJ928,

Read this thread and just wanted to reply saying...good on you mate. You're an absolute inspiration for a fellow Brit with a dream of moving to the US like me. You had your dream, everyone said it was impossible, you gave it a shot and here you are living me. Me in a couple of years I sincerely hope!


----------



## jason77

Have just read this thread from start to finish with great interest. Me my wife and two kids have just had our medicals in London we soon have our final interview at the embassy in London in the next few weeks and that will be the end of a long hard road thats taken 7yrs and the start of another long journey to our new lifes in florida. I got a sponsership from a company in north florida and have gone through everything ask so we get our greencards total move from the UK to florida. 

Been hard having our life in limbo for so long but glad this bit is finally near its end. Im not stupied we all know there is still gonna be plenty of highs and lows ahead but the trucking company has promised me home every weekend and if i want longer trips away but up to me. At the minute im 2 weeks away driving from the uk into europe so my family is used to it we have even lasted 15yrs married with this crazy job we get addicted to. 

I take my hat of to any whos managed it or lives there dream always gonna get people who say its not possible or dont even try, but if you are willing to work there is always a way. 

Well im of to carry on researhing for the move yes before you say anything i cant spell I know lol but for you guys that have already made the jump and are there doing the business id be greatful of any tips or advise you can offer. Drive safe and take care


----------



## JoshuaaQuigley

I know this is a long shot and it's been almost 10 years, but no one else has said anything, I'm a 20 year old whos sitting their HGV license soon and will probably be driving for couple years before I attempt this but can you please message me and I'll give you my email and explain how you managed to move to US or get US Visas and sit ur CDL? I'm really wanting to move to the US and i'm even willing to hire a Immigration attorney to help me move there. I have 0 options except one you did. It's my dream to become a trucker in US and live there for rest of my life. I have a friend in US whos address I can EASILY use.




bj928 said:


> in the uk for about another week waiting for new visa, then head back out there to do my 3rd year, been great, wish i'd found this job 10 years ago, i've been doing about 13000 miles (21000 km) a month, better everything than the uk for truck drivers, and no crappy 56mph limit, my truck sits at 70mph all day long on the empty roads.


----------



## Stevesolar

JoshuaaQuigley said:


> I know this is a long shot and it's been almost 10 years, but no one else has said anything, I'm a 20 year old whos sitting their HGV license soon and will probably be driving for couple years before I attempt this but can you please message me and I'll give you my email and explain how you managed to move to US or get US Visas and sit ur CDL? I'm really wanting to move to the US and i'm even willing to hire a Immigration attorney to help me move there. I have 0 options except one you did. It's my dream to become a trucker in US and live there for rest of my life. I have a friend in US whos address I can EASILY use.


That member has not been on this forum since 2012 - nearly 10 years ago!


----------



## NickZ

I'm a little surprised a twenty year old has any interest in trucking. By the time you're forty most long haul trucks will likely be automated.


----------



## Bevdeforges

The London Embassy has a webpage explaining the various types of immigrant visa here: Immigrant Visas | U.S. Embassy & Consulates in the United Kingdom

But the "usual" ways of immigrating to the US involve either marrying a US national, getting a job there and having your employer handle the preliminaries or enrolling in a study program of some sort. All paths have gotten more difficult in the last few years and the conditions are subject to change as conditions (including the pandemic) develop.


----------

